# tool rental agreement



## pinehawker (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a tool rental agreement that you would share. Im just starting out and looking for an agreement for rental of my log splitter. Looking for an agreement that has a hold harmless clause. Thanks.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Feb 14, 2013)

A quick search got this thread no rental agreement, but good read on their thoughts of liability, I had the cart before the horse and didnt have a comercial yard so ended up selling my splitter to a customer. hope this helps,
Paul

http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/148536.htm


----------



## LarryRFL (Apr 10, 2013)

If you are even thinking about renting anything, contact the American Rental Association and ask for their getting started in rental guide. If you are just wanting a quick and dirty rental contract, MTA Distributors sells a 500 pack for $78.75.


----------

